# Halo



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Is there racing at Halo this weekend or maybe just practice?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

My guess is that is could be either. I think Rick Monahan said he would be nice enough to run the computer this weekend since Josh is out-of-town and I will not be there either.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

So Halo will be open? Good enough for me.


----------

